# Dirty vent areas



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

For a week or so most of my flock didn't leave the coop because of the weather.I noticed a couple of poopy butts and didn't think too much of it until I lost a hen,the first one I noticed with diarrhea.I don't see any other signs of illness just dirty butts.Can't find diseases with diarrhea as the only symptom and I don't really see any poop that looks like diarrhea. I've given them a little blackstrap molasses-not enough to cause worsening of the diarrhea.Anybody got any suggestions?Do I treat with antibiotics-a broad spectrum type,or do an nothing and just wait to see what happens next?I keep their food in the house so it's not wet/moldy,I've been cleaning the coop more often because they've been in it more and I always make sure the straw is fresh,if I even think I smell mold/mildew I won't use it.I'm at a lose right now.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I would do the nothing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think you lost her from being in the coop. Do your chickens look sick? Rice may bind them up some. With poopy buts trim the dirty feathers off. It's hard to know if they need antibiotics or which ones. Hopefully someone can suggest something.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We used molasses when the grandkids where constipated so it may have the same effect on chickens??


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They had the diarrhea first.I bought the molasses because I read that in small amounts it replaces nutrients lost with diarrhea and the problem hasn't gotten worse.I had some tomato soup leftover from last night and just gave it to the chickens-they love it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenqueen, it might be best just to give them chicken feed until you are sure they all are doing well. Can they go outside at all?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have one every now and then that has diarrhea, but it seems so far to be self limiting. I usually check for mites and such. I trim the feathers in a wide area around the vent so there's no build up and let her go. I just watch to make sure that it resolves.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No antibiotics until/unless something is established. Antibiotics used without good cause does and has caused resistance when actually needed. Antibiotics also cause issues with the GI tract and can/will increase issues with the loose droppings. 

Stand back and watch. That is the first diagnostic tool you should be using. Don't jump in with both feet throwing the kitchen sink at them until you have more information. 

Sem is right, their feed only at this point. She is also correct in asking about them being let outdoors. It is very possibly the problem.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like I mentioned before, molasses acts as a laxative in poultry. Scroll down to "LAXATIVE SOLUTIONS" in this link:
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/solutions.html
Stop the tomato soup and any other leftovers/goodies. To stop diarrhea; boil plain white rice and mix with buttermilk, make sure it's cooled down enough for them to eat. Do not add salt or anything else to the mixture. Do this for a couple of days.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They've had access to the outside.Some chose to stay in but were able to go out.They had tomato soup once and haven't had any other treats since then.Everybody looks good,eating good and acting like chickens.Maybe I'm just being paranoid.I guess I'll trim their butt feathers,maybe that will help.It seems to be the cochins only,they have all those fluffy feathers,and they were the ones who seemed to stay in.One rooster doesn't like to get his feet feathers wet.The yard gets wet and if he does come out he walks like an old man,it's so funny to watch!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine have watery stools in the summer. They just drink too much to stay cool. So it's the norm. Sometimes one stool in the day is loose. Now if a chicken looks sick and has runny stool I would look for something wrong. Otherwise just wait. If it's cocci or a bacteria that's causing an illness, symptoms of sick will get worse. 

I would kick them all outside for at least a few hours a day. Fresh air and physiological health are important. With one that died, many chickens die and you never know why. It's too bad you didn't do your own necropsy and take pictures. Or send the bird out to a lab. If another one dies, I would send one just as a precaution to the rest of your flock


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Be careful trimming back fluff and feathers on the rear end. Cutting back too much will cause bare butt and redness going all the way down to the abdomen, most likely caused by feces and urates.
If it happens, apply Nu Stock to the red areas and it will heal. Feathers and fluff will regrow during molt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The advice is appreciated, LOL.

One of 3 hens has had some mild green splats. Wonder why?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Where do you send a chicken for a necropsy?In 15 yrs I've never heard of this.Fortunatly,I've never suffered massive losses due to disease(only dogs).People think I'm crazy for taking a chicken to the vet.Knowing of a lab would be a good thing to know.What kind of services do they offer and is it expensive,cuz it wasn't cheap to take one in to the vet and that was for an ear infection.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Contact your state vet's office. They will tell you what the requirements are for your state. Most are at no cost.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks,Robin.I'll do that.I wonder if I could find out my flock's risk of bird flu with it being in Indiana and I'm not far enough away and migratory birds will start coming back anytime now.Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The state vet I had in TN was more than willing to impart information. He was the one that told me what caused the ILT outbreak in the SE corner of the state. Hopefully, yours will be the same way. 

I participated in NPIP since I bred and sold birds and that might have made a difference. The other plus of participating, breeders were contacted if trouble cropped up in the area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Contact your state animal disease lab. You can get instructions from them and they will email you a form to fill out. Generally, you need a styrofoam box to put inside a box. I keep the body in the fridge (double wrapped) and put it in the box with ice packs. My lab charges $25 and usps next day is about $25 as well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.ohioagriculture.gov/divs/ai/addl/addltests.aspx that's the address i found and the price is listed as $70, but before i write that check, i'd call and try to get a discount. Necropsy is under pathology. They have their fees listed for tests in alphabetical order.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I found the Ohio Dept. of Agriculture and the lab info.Most tests are under $5.Very affordable.I put the site up top for instant access(I figured out that trick yesterday).Plus,I was able to sign up for e-mails,esp. for avian influenza since it's right across the border.Very valuable website.Thanks for telling me!Hopefully I'll never need to use it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great. Mine is bookmarked too.


----------

